# Cast iron flywheels



## django (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi 
Does anybody know where I can buy or have cast, one or more, 6 spoke cast iron flywheel between 6" to 8"ish diameter and 3/4" to 1" ish wide for a reasonable price? Also a foundry prepared to do one offs/small batches of say 10 to 20 off, Ideally with 20/30 miles of Manchester?

Cheers Paul


----------



## mklotz (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi, Paul.

If you intend to make posts like the one above, you really should have your location in your profile (and in your sig or beneath your (yet to be) avatar) in order to maximize your chance of relevant replies.

Your reference to "Manchester" doesn't really help. While I'm guessing you're referring to the one in the UK, you should remember that many states in the USA have a Manchester and I suspect there may be a few in Canada and Australia as well.


----------



## steamer (Mar 24, 2009)

Paul,

The large flywheel for the Stuart #5A is about that size and 6 spoke......so which Manchester are you from? ;D

Dave


----------



## django (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi 
Sorry about that, yes I am in Manchester England, home of the Mighty Blues. Do Stuart still sell individual casting, I have only seen kits available from their website.

Cheers Paul


----------



## steamer (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.stuartmodels.com/inprod_det.cfm/section/casting/mod_id/56


If you go on their site they claim to sell flywheels. I think a phone call would sort it out...you are much closer than I.

The flywheel for the 5A is 7 1/2 inches and is a substantial casting. I bought one for my boat, but ended up doing something else for the flywheel.....shipping might be substantial from Leominster....Massachusetts that is... ;D

Dave

PS  Look under Accessories
http://www.stuartmodels.com/accessories.cfm


----------



## SBWHART (Mar 25, 2009)

Dave

Try Blackgates

http://www.blackgates.co.uk/

There just off J28 M62 that's near to you.

I thought the best team in Manchester played in red. :big: :big: only joking the best team in the North West do play in red but are based at Stoke.

Stew


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 25, 2009)

I've used Stuarts CI flywheel on this engine, about £25 and good quality castings, 7" x 3/4

http://www.stuartmodels.com/accessories.cfm/mainaccess_type/5/the_type/Flywheels

At 6" you could look at the 1 1/2 Alchin Traction engine castings (Reeves or Blackgates)

https://vault1.secured-url.com/reeves2000/shop_item.asp?sub_cat_id=153


Engineers Emporium also do CI Flywheels

http://www.theengineersemporium.co.uk/catalogue-pages/steamspares.html

RGS may be able to help with casting

http://www.rgsengineering.net/for_sale.htm

Jason


----------



## django (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for that Lads, Stuart models look the best bet price wise and I know their quality is or was superb.

Cheers Paul


----------



## Noitoen (Mar 25, 2009)

django  said:
			
		

> Manchester England, home of the Mighty Blues.



I thought that Cristiano Ronaldo played in red ;D ;D :hDe:


----------



## django (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeh, thats his clowns outfit that he goes diving in :big: :big: :big:


----------

